# Yeah Australia!!! (again...)



## PotatoMedic (Jul 28, 2012)

Ok.  Unlike everyone else who wants to take their EMT-P and start as a medic, I want to go to Australia to become a paramedic and make my way to MICA.  What I am looking for is where to start.  In reading some of the other threads I am become more confused on do I need to go to school first and get my 4 year degree, or do I apply to an ambulance organization and work my way up the ladder there.  If anyone could help poke and cattle prod me in the correct direction that would be nice.

I also found this list of schools but would like some advice about who I should apply to and who I should avoid with a 10 foot pole.


----------



## firecoins (Jul 28, 2012)

FireWA1 said:


> I also found this list of schools but would like some advice about who I should apply to and who I should avoid with a 10 foot pole.



I would stay away from 10 foot poles with a10 foot pole.


----------



## Smash (Jul 28, 2012)

Good move working your way up. If you want to be MICA (and you do, they are considered the top of the heap in australia) eventually, you need to go to Victoria. 

There are two tacks you could try. One would be to apply directly to Ambulance Victoria for a position. The job market is pretty good so you may have a chance. However, the minimum entry standard these days is a 3 year bachelors degree, which is followed by another year of on road training and mentoring. 
So your other option, and probably the best idea, is to contact the university of your choice (Vic, Monash, ACU, Ballarat) and request recognition of prior learning. Once you have RPL and have enrolled, complete degree, apply for job. 

The trouble is of course that you may have to come over without a job, and obviously there is no guarantee of employment.  However the job market is prett good with attempts being made to bring the numbers up.  Unfortunately you will not get to choose where you work, so you may get shunted to some rural area.


----------

